# Top speed



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Just curious, how fast has everyone pushed their CTD up to? I have hit 112mph no problem, and it's still amazingly smooth.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Not sure about the diesel but the 1.6T can hit 215km/h (135mph) on flat tarmac stock.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

According to Car and Driver a stock ECO 6M is good for 131 mph.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I would hope you did this in a controlled environment (a track). We don't support excessive speed on roads not designed for them on this board. Not trying to be an ass, it's just not something we want to glorify.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I just checked it is 132.2 MPH


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> I just checked it is 132.2 MPH


And about 93ish MPH is fuel cut for 3rd gear. Don't think I would ever reach top speed in this car as the LRR tires already activate TCS and Stibilitrac on a 35 degree dry onramp north of 50 mph. NYC is how I found out how fast the front tires can lock up the good years if the rear drums are out of spec.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> I just checked it is 132.2 MPH


I'm more curious as to how fast anyone on here has actually gotten to. In a controlled environment of course.. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## McLoki (Apr 28, 2013)

Luigi said:


> I'm more curious as to how fast anyone on here has actually gotten to. In a controlled environment of course..
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I normally drive 65mph on the interstate, but I have hit 72mph before...... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I fuel cut 3rd gear once "in Mexico" trying to chase down a well known drug smuggler, sadly he got away. 78 is normal for turnpike till I get int the 55 mph part of PA, 71 for flow of traffic interstate and about 43 city righ about this time when there is a hand full of cars to not break my green light streak.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Those 132 mph top speeds from the magazines were ALL stated to be "aero-drag" limited, meaning the 138 hp output wasn't able to overcome the car's aero-drag beyond 132 mph in 5th or 6th gear.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok - north bound on the NYS Thruway getting out of the way of an Audi - shot up to 100 on the speedometer-still pulling strong.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

About 75 is the highest mine's seen. 

I'd like to do a WOT run but am not sure if I should do it on the factory fill oil or after I've had my first full synthetic oil change.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I will never get the chance to reach top speed in the diesel and keep my license, so at 110kph my car is doing 1,700rpm and the redline being 4,500rpm I guess 200+ would be easily achievable on a flat road with light wind conditions.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> About 75 is the highest mine's seen.
> 
> I'd like to do a WOT run but am not sure if I should do it on the factory fill oil or after I've had my first full synthetic oil change.


I've probably hit 80ish in mine. I did WOT all the time pretty much from the get-go. I am a believer in breaking them in hard. No noticable oil consumption to date.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Seen 215km/h on YouTube...0-120 fast, 120-160 not so bad, 160-190 slow, 190-215 can fall asleep...lol
Suspension and brakes are not good enough to drive this car above180...IMO ,...come on... it's not a supra , above 180 it's not holding enough and becomes scary...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I did 80 once. And i saw my needle tank. I spun out one day in my Mustang when i was 16 going 130 MPH. 50 bricks later, i am even afraid of hitting 70 to this day. Learned my lesson QUICK.

To those that do 100 regularly for fun, and not on a drag. Stay safe.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

One day my Cruze was possessed by a Decepticon, and it wasn't until ~115mph that I was able to perform an autobot exorcism and save my LS from a doomed future of failed bad-***-ery.

As for top speed, I've hit ~150mph and ~130mph in an e500 and CTS respectively [both on a closed course].


----------



## DieselDK (Dec 22, 2012)

212 km/h shown on GPS in Kassel down hill (Germany = free speed on certain roads) - about 200 km/h flat road - in fifth gear


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

DieselDK - that 212 KPH works out to 131 MPH, which is the tested aero drag top speed of the ECO MT. What transmission are you running?


----------



## DieselDK (Dec 22, 2012)

obermd said:


> DieselDK - that 212 KPH works out to 131 MPH, which is the tested aero drag top speed of the ECO MT. What transmission are you running?


Auto - approx. 3400 rpm's at 200 (in fifth) Speed is 157 km/h with 2000 rpm's in sixth gear


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

I topped my out on the way home the first day I bought it. 

It's not a speed demon nor is that the reason I bought it. 

Its far from a fast car so why waste my time trying to get a speeding ticket.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Anybody know somebody with a 10,000 foot runway we can borrow for a few hours? Take a 30 mph rolling start off the taxiway and go for glory? 

Note: Do not attempt top speed runs on public roads!!! That is dangerous, illegal, and you're a (insert cuss word here) for doing so!


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

You are correct. BUT...

I don't live anywhere like most of you.

The road I lived on at the time was two miles long with houses at the last half a mile with nothing but fields prior to them. 

I know. It still doesn't make it right but if someone was to be endangered it would of been only myself.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Anybody know somebody with a 10,000 foot runway we can borrow for a few hours? Take a 30 mph rolling start off the taxiway and go for glory?


 Hey Sciphi when we were at the Glen last April - I think I was up to 90 MPH on the track and I thought some of the group said they hit about 100 mph.


----------



## bad455 (Aug 20, 2013)

100mph in a controlled environment of course.Never on the long open Montana highways.:wave:


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

sciphi said:


> Anybody know somebody with a 10,000 foot runway we can borrow for a few hours? Take a 30 mph rolling start off the taxiway and go for glory?


A mid sized regional airport is right by my house..and earlier today driving by it I had the exact same thought, lol.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Luigi said:


> A mid sized regional airport is right by my house..and earlier today driving by it I had the exact same thought, lol.


Many non-regional airports are "closed" to air traffic on weekends, so if you "talk" to the right person real nice, you might be able to "blow the carbon" out of your engine trying a couple high-speed "taxi" runs in each direction...wink,wink!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Farmboy said:


> You are correct. BUT...
> 
> I don't live anywhere like most of you.
> 
> ...


I've driven on some roads like that in Texas. Straight road as far as the eye can see and nothing but fields.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

There were a couple of videos of diesel Cruzen having a bit of a fang, one on an Autobahn in Austria in daylight, and another in Malaysia at night, but my google-fu is weak and I can no longer find them. They were both automatics, and from memory the speedometer needle got well close to 250km/h.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Unless the speedo was past 220 it must have been close to 220. This is the speedo in my 161hp auto diesel CDX Cruze.
View attachment 40025


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Unless the speedo was past 220 it must have been close to 220. This is the speedo in my 161hp auto diesel CDX Cruze.
> View attachment 40025


I'm sure the digital one would go higher

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

The fastest my cruze has seen is 90, which is the max I would ever go outside of a closed course. I'll hit it from time to time driving home from work (70mph speed limit, pacing traffic and I'm still being pushed from behind to go faster). I try to stay closer to 80ish in a 70. I do really want to get out onto a track at some point though


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

zeoalex said:


> The fastest my cruze has seen is 90, which is the max I would ever go outside of a closed course. I'll hit it from time to time driving home from work (70mph speed limit, pacing traffic and I'm still being pushed from behind to go faster). I try to stay closer to 80ish in a 70. I do really want to get out onto a track at some point though


Last year the day after thanksgiving on my way home from work, I was with a bunch of idiots who had mistaken the highway identification sign for the speed limit. Haven't been up there since, nor do I want to on the open road.

(Hint- we were on this highway on Saturday)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Last year the day after thanksgiving on my way home from work, I was with a bunch of idiots who had mistaken the highway identification sign for the speed limit. Haven't been up there since, nor do I want to on the open road.
> 
> (Hint- we were on this highway on Saturday)


95 on I95 (and just keeping up with traffic between Richmond and Quantico).

Nope, didn't take the picture.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Camry?


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Best I've managed is 240km/h (150mph) in my 03 WRX a couple of times. The car is still pulling but it hits redline at 5th at this speed. Really could do with a 6th gear!
And yes this was conducted on a closed airstrip >_>

Doing a roadtrip this Summer into the outback and will see what the 1.6T Cruze can do.
The Opel Astra with the exact same engine and transmission officially manages 220km/h (137mph) according to Opel. The Holden Cruze 1.6T does weigh a bit more though hence my earlier prediction of around 215km/h (134mph).


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey Nathan, I read a road test on the 1.6T auto hatch SRI and the tester praised the performance but claimed it used 14 litres per 100K, is this realistic or was he just driving like a dipstick?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> 95 on I95 (and just keeping up with traffic between Richmond and Quantico).
> 
> Nope, didn't take the picture.


LOL of all the places to do that too? We were suppose to have a MSCW car meet in Richmond and I was almost an hour behind in D.C. by Blue Plains and the NRL. These guys got pulled over soo many times down there I caught up to them before they made it there.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Hey Nathan, I read a road test on the 1.6T auto hatch SRI and the tester praised the performance but claimed it used 14 litres per 100K, is this realistic or was he just driving like a dipstick?


Hey Aussie,
Yea a couple of people brought this up in the 1.6T engine thread; it's a load of BS. I cracked 4,000km today and I'm sitting on 8.5L per 100km (all city driving avoiding peak-hour). I don't see how someone could average above 10L per 100km long-term unless they cruise at 3,000rpm or something ridiculous like that. The quoted figure of 7.4/7.9 should easily be achievable for country folk.


----------

